# Play in tiller handle



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://yamahamc.partsandwarranty.com/SyndicateNav.cfm?NodeID=850315&Page=1


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Replace the washers and bushings in the tiller and tiller connection area. Mercury outboards do this too.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx chief!!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> http://yamahamc.partsandwarranty.com/SyndicateNav.cfm?NodeID=850315&Page=1


Tried the link but it keeps giving me an error code... :-?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://yamahamc.partsandwarranty.com/SyndicateNav.cfm?NodeID=830937&Page=1

just an example ----type in "your" motor specs.


----------

